# Barcelona festivals 2010



## mikeysussex (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi
Can anyone confirm the FULL dates of the Merce (Fire) Festival this year?
I haven't been for 8 years and would like to try again.
Cheer
Mikey


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeysussex said:


> Hi
> Can anyone confirm the FULL dates of the Merce (Fire) Festival this year?
> I haven't been for 8 years and would like to try again.
> Cheer
> Mikey


does this help?

La Mercè 2009 | La Mercè | El web de la ciutat de Barcelona

I know the link is saying 2009, but the site says it's the info for 2010


----------

